# Chances of natural conception after IVF miscarriage



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,

I had a miscarriage beginning of march, It was a very early ( just over 2 weeks), very light bleeding miscarriage.

I was due to start this months period on the 14th but as of yet had nothing, went to my clinic for my scan to re start IVF and they said that my womb lining wasnt consistant with starting my period anytime soon, I also dont feel like I am going to get my AF, (I usually get notmal symptoms, raised temperature etc) and I always get my af bang on the right day.

Sorry if this is tmi but I have been having a white watery discharge, and my tummy seems to bloat a little bit more everyday, I did a test to make sure but its neg.

I have no idea whats going on and hope someone can help

kathryn xx


----------

